# 2012 Calendar Competition – Lizards



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

2012 RFUK Calendar Competition – Lizards
Good afternoon everyone.
I am setting the balls in motion for a RFUK calendar competition. The process and designs are yet to be confirmed but this is just to get the entries started.

As there is such a large and diverse community we have initially split the forum into 3 calendars, this being the one for lizards.

There are also calendars for just Snakes here and for everything RFUK here
Rules:

1. Only 1 entry per person per calendar
2. Picture must be of a lizard! No specific theme.
3. No photoshopping or image enhancement, let's keep the playing field level
4. Image must be of good resolution with the original file to hand.
5. LANDSCAPE aspect ratio
6. Closing date Fri 28th Oct (to be confirmed)


All entries will feature on the front cover of the calendar and the top voted entries will feature on the main pages. As there is likely to be many entries there may be more than one selected for each month.

We will be able to offer 2 different styles of calendar, 1 an A4 landscape design that hangs on the wall to form a practical A3 size. The other will be a desktop version handy for offices and studies. Both these will arrive well before the New year!
So away we go, please reply to this thread submitting your photos :2thumb:


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*I think this would make people laugh and smile  *

*This is my Hector on his New Lilly, I posted a thread containing these photos a few weeks back. Not an AMAZING photo, but since we are only allowed one each, I chose this one to enter and see where it gets me *


----------



## jutty_D (Jan 7, 2011)

this is marvin with a long grinch like grin :lol2:


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is Tyrone, although it has since transpired she is in fact female :lol2:


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is flare, My female bearded dragon.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's one of floyd my Pink tongued skink.










As in Pink floyd. :whistling2:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

This is my young CWD taking with a cannon EOS 5D


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

varanus rudicollis


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> varanus rudicollis
> 
> image


Very nice mate. :2thumb:


----------



## rutters1983 (Sep 19, 2008)

I love this shot

half way through shed licking her eye


----------



## hitmanout2007 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is george


----------



## oliverjones (Mar 24, 2010)

Leopard Gecko :no1:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Taibek (Jul 7, 2011)

Tiny Photo for some reason, I guess i cant work photobucket lol, Reuben in his "Im a leaf!" Pose


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is my little guy - Nayru.
Looking very happy! (even if they technically can't smile lol)
_Taken using a phone so this picture is the actual resolution._


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

Gilmour


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Girlie said:


> image
> Gilmour


I can't help but dribble every time I see him. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

:lol2:


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

My fatties :flrt:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Love that picture, Toad :2thumb:


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

Feadern said:


> Love that picture, Toad :2thumb:


Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

toad650 said:


> image
> 
> My fatties :flrt:


 Fattties and Aussie Frillies in the same thread, this must be my luckey day. :2thumb:
They are stunning mate. :mf_dribble:


----------



## VickieMay (Aug 29, 2011)

Barry, my CWD


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

wee man showing off


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

Ackie monitor pipping


----------



## DanYeomans (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

My Wonder gecko shedding


----------



## Ady-182 (Sep 10, 2011)

I think this picture of George would make a great spring image!


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Some great pics on here, here's my entry
Black hole leo


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

my georgeous female leo has to have a place somewhere


----------



## Merritt87 (Aug 10, 2011)

*x*

my 6 month bearded dragon!










ed merritt


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Leila:


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my fave pic's :blush:








Vicky


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Hells Bells (Oct 8, 2011)

This is my boy Steve, helping hubbie work from home (he taught him everything he knows :no1










Hugs and GL to all <3

H

xx


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

One of my favourite photos I've taken, Pugsley:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

RedGex said:


> One of my favourite photos I've taken, Pugsley:
> 
> image


That's a stunner! Gets my vote, great shot.....

Mind you I like this one too....
:2thumb:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Hobo, my male Varanus Prasinus :2thumb:


----------



## Eugenes_Mom (Jul 8, 2011)

Is it ok to enter this one ...


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Here's one of floyd my Pink tongued skink.
> 
> image
> 
> As in Pink floyd. :whistling2:





wilko92 said:


> This is my young CWD taking with a cannon EOS 5D image





Taibek said:


> image
> 
> Tiny Photo for some reason, I guess i cant work photobucket lol, Reuben in his "Im a leaf!" Pose





emmilllyyy said:


> image​





Girlie said:


> image
> Gilmour





VickieMay said:


> Barry, my CWD
> 
> image





DanYeomans said:


> image





shell2909 said:


> My Wonder gecko shedding
> image


Just because I'm a spoil sport....all the above images are portrait not landscape.

That is all.... :whistling2:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

i know, i realised that like 10 minutes ago but i cant edit my post  was gonna put this in but i cant put in two entries:bash:



so yep, im stupid :lol2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

After much deciding...and in a SHOCK turn of events.... NOT a Tokay!


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> After much deciding...and in a SHOCK turn of events.... NOT a Tokay!
> 
> [URL=http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6119/6254630321_540729564b_b.jpg]image[/url]


I love your tegu, coudlnt have chose any better in my eyes!!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Jan 2, 2010)

*Denton!*


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*White Devil for Halloween....*

_*My reply for the October (Halloween) page is Gandalf my big male Diablo Blanco, he truly is a white devil :2thumb:*_








_Gandalf-DB_


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for calling up the portrait images, it is important as it makes the design process so much simpler. If you have done this please just enter another image and in your post mention why you are so it reminds me!

Amazing images btw!

Alister


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> varanus rudicollis
> 
> image


This photo is great, by far the best so far well done Steve. I'm going to be the first to request the Mods make this the FEBRUARY photo :2thumb: Could do with another Roughneck on my birthday :lol2:


And here's my attempt... for an Autumn month of course;


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

heres my re-entry for me stupidly puttting a portrait photo :lol2:


----------



## baz69 (Jul 23, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Braz (Feb 10, 2011)

Put this one of Jeff in.


----------



## baz69 (Jul 23, 2010)

heres another of our iguana


----------



## baz69 (Jul 23, 2010)

deleted


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

baz69 said:


> and another
> image


one entry per person baz, unless you put it portrait which you did your first one :lol2:


----------



## baz69 (Jul 23, 2010)

heres our beardies


----------



## baz69 (Jul 23, 2010)

emmilllyyy said:


> one entry per person baz, unless you put it portrait which you did your first one :lol2:


whoops sorry not sure how to delete the pic now


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's my landscape re-entery. :2thumb:









My little stunner of a gargoyle gecko. :mf_dribble:


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's spots











3.2.16 Bearded Dragons 
1.0.0 Royal Python 
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon 
1.1.0 Crested Geckos 
1.1.0 Desert Horned Lizard 
1.0.0 Razorback Musk Turtle
1.0.0 Cherry headed tortoise
0.1.0 Boa Constrictor
3.0.1 Axolotl
1.3.0 Hermit Crab
1.0.0 African Pygmy Hedgehog
2.6.0 Chincilla
0.1.0 Lionhead Rabbit
1.0.0 Guinea Pig
1.0.0 Syrian Hamster
1.1.0 Mudskipper 
40 Tropical Fish
20 Cold Water Fish


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wanted to submit a portrait 

i guess this will have to do


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## CommonBOA (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's mine!!!


----------



## Mu Shu (Sep 30, 2011)

*How 2?*

Hi Guys...
How do you post pix on a thread? :whistling2:

Cheers
Ad


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

I know this isnt going to win because there are some absolutely fantastic pictures on here even ones of some less common lizards, but here is my calyptratus Dylan


----------



## Palace of Dragons (Apr 27, 2011)

*...*

Here's a pic we love, Luigi giving Bandit a cuddle....


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

U. sikorae female


----------



## Diddlyuk (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's my little baby during a photoshoot! 

Not sure if this isn't landscape enough as its abit square..










So sorry for two pics but this one is definitely landscape and high res too!


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's a few shots of some Dwarf Monitors:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Nigel_wales said:


> Here's a few shots of some Dwarf Monitors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 pic nigel :lol2:


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Not a great quality photo, but an old favourite of mine. The fast asleep Kimberly.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sweetcorn said:


> U. sikorae female
> 
> image


:mf_dribble:


Where abouts do you live again...


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Dean Cheetham said:


> 1 pic nigel :lol2:


 My bad!!! Sorry can you remove the Ackies pic :whistling2:


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

my Aussie WD Kalel has been hanging around for an opportunity to strut his stuff for all of you -


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

On of my many leos from a recent photoshoot I did.


----------



## darkangel13 (Oct 2, 2010)

one of my girls as only one entry is allowed .. :flrt:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Here is my little AWD...

Ahh sorry..... LANDSCAPE!


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay, here is my entry. Chilli needs to be on this calender . Also this shows off just how orange her neck is ^^.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

I am by no means a good photographer and I won't be able to compete with others, but heres my entry.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

*Strike a Pose*

Wally striking a pose for the camera. Taken this morning.


REMOVED AT USER REQUEST


----------



## tom12349333 (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

ok.... so my Gilmour one is wrong..

Heres on of my little ones:


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

actually


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Tombo46 said:


> :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> Where abouts do you live again...



Do you really think I would divulge such information Tom :lol2:


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Amy doing some advertising! :flrt:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's my entry Zeus posing for the camera


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Miss Lily said:


> Amy doing some advertising! :flrt:
> 
> image


That is absolute class Tiff :no1:


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> That is absolute class Tiff :no1:


Thanks Netty! She won POTM last year with that pic! :2thumb: :no1:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Miss Lily said:


> Amy doing some advertising! :flrt:
> 
> image


 That really is qaulity!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sweetcorn said:


> Do you really think I would divulge such information Tom :lol2:


Can't be that many houses in Cornwall....I'll just fly over with my heat detecting camera's and find you (and possibly a few drug lords)!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Some really stunning photos in here, but I'm entering anyway!


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

My little Gex sitting on his mushroom


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i refuse to move until you feed me :lol2:


----------



## noah10 (Dec 4, 2010)

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa404/sharna85/125.jpg


Rex chillin on the banister


----------



## Animesdarkdragon (Jun 25, 2011)

*ryu hapily basking*


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

RedGex said:


> One of my favourite photos I've taken, Pugsley:
> 
> 
> image


*I've been through all 10 pages and this is winning so far!  :flrt: And I certainly am not surprised. Its an absolute cracker of a photo! Certainly puts the rest of us all to shame! :lol2:*


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> I know this isnt going to win because there are some absolutely fantastic pictures on here even ones of some less common lizards, but here is my calyptratus Dylan
> 
> [URL="http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/4073/18015410150137737715792.jpg"]image[/URL]


*Its not about winning! Theres nothing to win! I just hope we all get a little spot on the calender!  :2thumb:*


----------



## Anu (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## kris1403 (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

My entry -


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Not the most amazing picture but here goes, one of my favourites.


----------



## REPTILEDAN88 (Sep 23, 2011)

Fiji Banded Iguana male


----------



## Gemmatony10 (Oct 13, 2010)

dont know if this tail pic will be accepted........









If not heres the head shot, of my nosy-be cross :2thumb:


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's my best effort...


----------



## russndex (Feb 12, 2011)

*Varanus Albig, daring you to break into the shed*


----------



## Mu Shu (Sep 30, 2011)

Mu Shu having a snack...


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

Mu Shu said:


> image
> 
> Mu Shu having a snack...


Carcking pic! so he survived the night and didnt drown then i take it!? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

bubblegum jnr one of our nosy be's:2thumb:


----------



## nichar1979 (Jul 7, 2010)

This is Kurt :2thumb:


----------



## Mu Shu (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes :2thumb:

Thank god... His lights woke me up though... then him climbing kept me awake!! water seems much warmer now thanx to the heater, fingers crossed it dosen't happen again!! 

Thanks for the comment on my pic too : victory:

can't wait to get home and see if he's ok... Really Paranoid!!


----------



## Jimmy11 (Oct 26, 2010)

*My Kenyan Pygmy Cham - 'Frankie'*


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Freckles


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

OK after much indecision here is my entry
Reindeer Wigglesworth (no editing)


----------



## heather king (Sep 9, 2009)

( no it did not..lol will try again)

I dont know if this is going to work but here goes,


----------



## heather king (Sep 9, 2009)

*mushu*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/heather-king-albums-crestys-picture157868-dscf1224.jpg

This is my big lad mushu,hope you love him as much as i do..


----------



## heather king (Sep 9, 2009)

heather king said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/heather-king-albums-crestys-picture157868-dscf1224.jpg
> 
> This is my big lad mushu,hope you love him as much as i do..


Can someone put this right for me:notworthy:

Thank you!!


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

heather king said:


> Can someone put this right for me:notworthy:
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

hopefully a landscape portrait:2thumb:

Maverick the C.Parsonii


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Chilli laughing


----------



## Shortie123 (May 11, 2010)

My favourite :flrt: 
Male red from Lilly exotics. DEXTER


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

*Ros*









: victory:


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

Rhacodactylus chahoua


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*A photo shoot without Yul Grinner? The most famous Bold stripe Bandit in the world!! Lol I think not !!* 

*







*


----------



## SallyDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

This is Rory our Sudan Plated Lizard.


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

I know there's a one photo rule but am I allowed one on the snake section and one on the lizard section?


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Theres some great photos coming on here, deffinately know my bearded dragon hasnt got a chance of getting on the calender now :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Solomon, Argentine Black and White Tegu.
My big puppy dog :flrt::flrt:


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Solomon, Argentine Black and White Tegu.
> My big puppy dog :flrt::flrt:
> 
> image


Always wanted a tegu and this picture doesnt help!! He looks lovely top quality!


----------



## ragz87 (Sep 5, 2011)

My baby!!








http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll278/joe206-2008/george.jpg


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice getting some decent lizards now..... Keep the varanids comming!


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Nice getting some decent lizards now..... Keep the varanids comming!


:welcome:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Nice getting some decent lizards now..... Keep the varanids comming!


Cresties are decent lizards, so ner! To you


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Nice getting some decent lizards now..... Keep the varanids comming!


 :whip::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

*spike*

My boy Spike, stalking the camera


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Was looking at the snake calendar comp and there is a note there by admin saying that this calandar has in fact got nothing to do with RFUK.

I was presuming it was RFUK hosted as your calling it the RFUK calendar competition.

Could you please provide more info as to copyright etc on the images. Sorry but any pics I take will remain copyrighted to me untill I specifically sell them / sign them over to a third party.

What company would be producing the calendar and what is the plans for sales etc? How many calandars are you looking at producing? Is it by order only by forum members or will they be mass produced and sold openly?

I'm a bit concerned here that pics would be freely given by members to put into a mass produced calendar so a company could make a killing in profits off it with no cost to themselves for the purchase of copyright on the photographs they use.

If RFUK themselves were doing this as a means to fund the site, I wouldn't have any problem with that at all and would happily allow them use of anything I entered, but this is not the case and its not being pointed out here at all.


I was wondering originally why this was not a sticky thread when I first looked at it, its now clear why. Its not stickied as its not an official RFUK Calandar and its been stated in the snake one that they are not to use the RFUK logo at all.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

nicnet said:


> Was looking at the snake calendar comp and there is a note there by admin saying that this calandar has in fact got nothing to do with RFUK.
> 
> I was presuming it was RFUK hosted as your calling it the RFUK calendar competition.
> 
> ...


i dont think many people are worried about if it makes money or profit, its a bit of fun and they can have their reptile 'famous' and in a calendar for everybody else to see :2thumb: well thats my view on it anyway:lol2:


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

emmilllyyy said:


> i dont think many people are worried about if it makes money or profit, its a bit of fun and they can have their reptile 'famous' and in a calendar for everybody else to see :2thumb: well thats my views on it anyway:lol2:


Totally agree with that!


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Just seems a bit deceptive to me to be honest. There was no attempt made to make sure everyone knew it wasn't an official RFUK calendar.

Sorry but I don't want a photo I took being 'sold' to anyone by default so they can make money off my work simply by putting a post up in a forum.

if it had been stated clearly to start with that this was not an official calendar I think it would have been a lot better.


I think the questions I put forward were fair. Who is producing it, how many are they printing and are they for open sale or printed to order by RFUK members.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

nicnet said:


> Just seems a bit deceptive to me to be honest. There was no attempt made to make sure everyone knew it wasn't an official RFUK calendar.
> 
> Sorry but I don't want a photo I took being 'sold' to anyone by default so they can make money off my work simply by putting a post up in a forum.
> 
> ...


If you don't like it, then don't post a picture.
Simple as. :2thumb:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> If you don't like it, then don't post a picture.
> Simple as. :2thumb:



Already did, under the mistaken presumption that this was an official RFUK calendar....I am however withdrawing any permissions to use my entry as I can't edit my post and remove it. (would one of the mods remove my entry if they have the time please, would be much appreciated)

I'm sure some of the proffesional photographers that posted in the various threads would be fairly narked if their work suddenly appeared on a billboard / in a magazine and they didn't give permission for it, which can easily be done under 'implied consent' by allowing it to be used in their calendar.

Under the original post its call RFUK calendar competition. Its NOT RFUK at all, but one person who has posted very little in the forums at all except selling roaches. in fact I'd say 90% of his posts are to make money. I somehow find it odd that this would not be designed to make money from other peoples work. Only difference is that it was not stated that it has nothing to do with RFUK and it 'pretending' to be an official calendar.


If however it is a legit attempt to make a calendar for RFUK ONLY members then the questions I asked are fair questions.


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

I absolutly agree with where the concerns come from.

As I have now stated in the snake thread I am just looking to help out the forum as it has me throughout my time here.

I too had concerns about making it official and weeks prior to starting the competition was in correspondance with admin to understand the correct procedures. Having not heard any response from the people in the know and with time ticking on we (me and the mod I was in contact with) decided to go ahead setting up the comp with the clear understanding that the process was not set in stone.

It has now been revealed that admin do not wish to be involved in the process so I am attempting to continue on alone as it would be still great to have a reptile calendar made up of members entries anyway!

The printing will be done at a small firm in which I have a close contact who will do all design work and printing at a unbeatable price for the quality and service we will recieve. I will post designs next week and outline the costs that I can bargain and postage and packaging prices :2thumb:

I will post a threat to take various orders and only on here will they be sold, it is purely abit of fun for the forum.

Any more concerns please just say! I hope that clears everything up :2thumb:

Alister


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

nicnet said:


> Was looking at the snake calendar comp and there is a note there by admin saying that this calandar has in fact got nothing to do with RFUK.
> 
> I was presuming it was RFUK hosted as your calling it the RFUK calendar competition.
> 
> ...


My pic won't be in it then as it's the one where Amy is holding her RFUK flag with pride! I also thought that it was an official thing - I don't read the snake section.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

I can see why you are concerned, but this calender if made will not make a huge profit anyway, and these things take months to produce and would in no way be ready for 2012. I wouldnt worry at this stage too much, there is nothing you can ddo anyway unless your pictures are copyrighted. At the end of the day the individual could go through other pictures on the forum and use those anyway.


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

I really thought this was the official "RFUK" calender..I have decided,that unless all profits go to the forum,i would like to withdraw my photo..
Vicky


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> I can see why you are concerned, but this calender if made will not make a huge profit anyway, and these things take months to produce and would in no way be ready for 2012. I wouldnt worry at this stage too much, there is nothing you can ddo anyway unless your pictures are copyrighted. At the end of the day the individual could go through other pictures on the forum and use those anyway.


 
The calendar will be posted well before the new year. Looking to get them sent out in the last week of Novemeber :2thumb:


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

nads said:


> I really thought this was the official "RFUK" calender..I have decided,that unless all profits go to the forum,i would like to withdraw my photo..
> Vicky


That is fine I can withdraw your photo no problem.

The calendar is however a non profit production, just the costs to the printing company and the postage and packaging. If RFUK wish to add a surplus to the cost towards the running of the forum that would also be great.

Alister


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't want any money being made from MY photo, if it doesn't benefit the forum in any way. :devil:

I refuse permission for my photos in both threads to be used other than as a forum calendar sold to ONLY forum members.


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I don't want any money being made from MY photo, if it doesn't benefit the forum in any way. :devil:
> 
> I refuse permission for my photos in both threads to be used other than as a forum calendar sold to ONLY forum members.


As has already been said there will only be calendars printed for the orders recieved and only on RFUK. 

Alister


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok doke then.


----------



## vicky.beach (Oct 27, 2010)

Spoggy my rankins dragon


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> I can see why you are concerned, but this calender if made will not make a huge profit anyway, and these things take months to produce and would in no way be ready for 2012. I wouldnt worry at this stage too much, there is nothing you can ddo anyway unless your pictures are copyrighted. At the end of the day the individual could go through other pictures on the forum and use those anyway.



Its called intelectual property. Any photo or picture is copyrighted unless its clearly stated otherwise. Even the picture of the tree outside your house is copyrighted, unless you state when posting that you waive any legal copyright.

Problem comes in in a situation like this. If you let someone use a picture in a calendar you'r by default giving them the copyright to it unless you actually state you're retaining the rights. Thats why you will find in a lot of photo competition its will put in the T&C that no image that has previously been published may enter, since they don't want to end up in a wrangle with the other publishing house who owns the copyright on it.

So remember any time you copy a picture off the internet, you could actually get done for copyright infringement if you use it.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Alister said:


> It has now been revealed that admin do not wish to be involved in the process so I am attempting to continue on alone as it would be still great to have a reptile calendar made up of members entries anyway!


*Thats strange! did they give a reason for this? I think it is a cracking idea and should have been something to do with the RFUK organiserers! Im quite happy for you to use my pic because after all its only a pic! and I have the real thing in my pocession and thats all that matters, perhaps you could print the name of whoever took the pic in small print in one corner if folks are bothered about it! thanks for now, *

*I may return with more questions later :lol2:*


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

Miss Lily said:


> Amy doing some advertising! :flrt:
> 
> image


*This should totally be the calenders front cover! It's simply got to be! It's brilliant! If its only being sold to forum members surely there can be RFUK logo's on it? *


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

Shortie123 said:


> My favourite :flrt:
> Male red from Lilly exotics. DEXTER
> 
> image


*I have a lillies crestie called Dexter! lol*


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

my nile monitor


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

nicnet said:


> Already did, under the mistaken presumption that this was an official RFUK calendar....I am however withdrawing any permissions to use my entry as I can't edit my post and remove it. (would one of the mods remove my entry if they have the time please, would be much appreciated)
> 
> I'm sure some of the proffesional photographers that posted in the various threads would be fairly narked if their work suddenly appeared on a billboard / in a magazine and they didn't give permission for it, which can easily be done under 'implied consent' by allowing it to be used in their calendar.
> 
> ...


*I apologise now if this comes across as rude, I can assure you it's not that way intended, but I'm a photographer, and I don't care. Nor do I feel the need to Copyright my work for this. It doesn't matter where that photo ends up. I posted a caption with it, saying that I think it would make people laugh or smile (or at least I hope it will!)therefore I chose to share it  I haven't entered my best work either, infact the photo I posted is nowhere near the standard I normally reach. Other photos weren't entered purely because they're portraits and/or **they're not allowed to be enhanced or edited - and most of the others I would have entered are that, therefore my first post - Page 1 - first photo posted - is done for some laughs  Its just a little bit of fun. They're not requesting you send in all your work, its just one photo, surely there is something your prepared to use?  *


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

tonkaz0 said:


> *Thats strange! did they give a reason for this? I think it is a cracking idea and should have been something to do with the RFUK organiserers! Im quite happy for you to use my pic because after all its only a pic! and I have the real thing in my pocession and thats all that matters, perhaps you could print the name of whoever took the pic in small print in one corner if folks are bothered about it! thanks for now, *
> 
> *I may return with more questions later :lol2:*


* I think this is a fabby idea tbh. Not to identify who's "work" is who's, but so that members can looks at the Calender and know who's critters belong to who *​


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

LuLu said:


> *I apologise now if this comes across as rude, I can assure you it's not that way intended, but I'm a photographer, and I don't care. Nor do I feel the need to Copyright my work for this. It doesn't matter where that photo ends up. I posted a caption with it, saying that I think it would make people laugh or smile (or at least I hope it will!)therefore I chose to share it  I haven't entered my best work either, infact the photo I posted is nowhere near the standard I normally reach. Other photos weren't entered purely because they're portraits or and they're not allowed to be enhanced or edited - and most of the others I would have entered are that, therefore my first post - Page 1 - first photo posted - is done for some laughs  Its just a little bit of fun. They're not requesting you send in all your work, its just one photo, surely there is something your prepared to use?  *


But we own the rights to that photo. I don't want some random person making money from it. I'm not a pro, just a hobbyist photographer but at the same time I do care what happens to my image. If you don't, thats fine.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

The fun has now been totally sucked out of this thread, so I would like to withdraw my photo as to me it is no longer a bit of fun, just a burden. Good luck to the OP and the candidates.


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> But we own the rights to that photo. I don't want some random person making money from it. I'm not a pro, just a hobbyist photographer but at the same time I do care what happens to my image. If you don't, thats fine.


*But it's already been stated, its being sold to forum members, not lots of randoms paying for it and filling someone elses pocket. I wasn't being rude when I posted that, so please don't think I'm having a personal attack at you.. It's not that I don't care about the images, I just don't worry about where it's going to end up that's all. Ultimately it's mine, and I know that, people on here know that and to me that's all that matters  I know some people don't appreciate others making money off their images, but I wasn't being rude in my last post, I just struggle to say things some times *


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

LuLu said:


> *But it's already been stated, its being sold to forum members, not lots of randoms paying for it and filling someone elses pocket. I wasn't being rude when I posted that, so please don't think I'm having a personal attack at you.. It's not that I don't care about the images, I just don't worry about where it's going to end up that's all. Ultimately it's mine, and I know that, and to me that's all that matters  I know some people don't appreciate others making money off their images, but I wasn't being rude in my last post, I just struggle to say things some times *


And how do you know that someone on here won't buy it and sell it on to someone else on ebay or amazon.... its your choice that you don't mind where the images end up, thats your decision, but you surely have to understand other peoples opinion?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

LuLu said:


> *But it's already been stated, its being sold to forum members, not lots of randoms paying for it and filling someone elses pocket. I wasn't being rude when I posted that, so please don't think I'm having a personal attack at you.. It's not that I don't care about the images, I just don't worry about where it's going to end up that's all. Ultimately it's mine, and I know that, and to me that's all that matters  I know some people don't appreciate others making money off their images, but I wasn't being rude in my last post, I just struggle to say things some times *


I know its been said now, but it was just a worry before. if someone wanted to use my photo's I hope they would ask me first, chances are I would say yes depending on what they wanted it for.


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> And how do you know that someone on here won't buy it and sell it on to someone else on ebay or amazon.... its your choice that you don't mind where the images end up, thats your decision, but you surely have to understand other peoples opinion?


 
*And I do, I'm not arguing with anyone here.. I'm merely stating my opinion on the photos.  In no way am I telling you your opinions are wrong and that you should still be entering, thats not my nature. *


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)




----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> The fun has now been totally sucked out of this thread, so I would like to withdraw my photo as to me it is no longer a bit of fun, just a burden. Good luck to the OP and the candidates.



Sorry to have been the 'killjoy' on this, but I think it should have been stated from the start that it wasn't an official RFUK calendar as the first post seems to imply. Or at least to have said that the official channels were being explored etc. People who posted their pics were under the impression it was for RFUK and it wasn't.

When it was stated in the snake forum thread what was going on it should also have been posted in the other ones I think.

For those that still want to enter and have their calendars made etc, great. Have fun with it. 

My only intension was to make people aware that this was not the official calendar that people thought it was.


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I know its been said now, but it was just a worry before. if someone wanted to use my photo's I hope they would ask me first, chances are I would say yes depending on what they wanted it for.


*And I'm the same, if someone ever approaches me and asks to use my work, then naturally the "where is it going to end up" question would be asked. I'm really not trying to argue with you *


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

nicnet said:


> Sorry to have been the 'killjoy' on this, but I think it should have been stated from the start that it wasn't an official RFUK calendar as the first post seems to imply. Or at least to have said that the official channels were being explored etc. People who posted their pics were under the impression it was for RFUK and it wasn't.
> 
> When it was stated in the snake forum thread what was going on it should also have been posted in the other ones I think.
> 
> ...


The comment wasn't aimed at you so don't know why you are addressing this to me, I understand why you provided this statement and personally applaud it, I was just stating that personally I can't be involved in this anymore it just isn't fun and I am sure a lot of people reading this thread would feel the same way


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

LuLu said:


> * I'm really not trying to argue with you *


I know you're not :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I might just make my own calendar from the tesco webiste :lol2:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Bexzini said:


> The comment wasn't aimed at you so don't know why you are addressing this to me, I understand why you provided this statement and personally applaud it, I was just stating that personally I can't be involved in this anymore it just isn't fun and I am sure a lot of people reading this thread would feel the same way


Sorry didn't mean to sound like it was aimed at you personally. I could have worded it better maybe.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

nicnet said:


> Sorry didn't mean to sound like it was aimed at you personally. I could have worded it better maybe.


No worries I am glad you brought this up to be honest think it was something that is important to be discussed!


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I might just make my own calendar from the tesco webiste :lol2:


*They're ACTUALLY Amazing! You should! :2thumb: I got one made earlier this year! I got to March I think, and realised I didn't have a Calender, so I made one of my horses!  :lol2:*


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I had one made for me as a gift a few years ago. I really liked it. Think I probably will! Or get someone to do it as a christmas gift.


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Just to clear a few other things up, I draughted the following last night to place on the rear of the calendar

"The calendar and the photography within are the result of a competition held by the members of the RFUK owners club. In no part may any photography or content be reproduced without prior permission of the club and its members. December 2011."

I also had planned to ask sucessful entries to include their name, forum name, animal name in the email with the hi-res picture to include in the calendar - I also think it is nice to put a name to a picture, gives it more personality!

I think ultimatly, the funny edge has gone from this thread, but I hope all can see that this is all it is :2thumb:

When I set the voting threads up next Saturday hopefully we can get back on track and take it for what it is.

Perhaps I could have been clearer that it wasn't yet official. All I know is I tried my best, I had sent 4 messages over 3 weeks to a kind Mod who was then passing them on to the relevant people, I did however here no response (in fact the first I heard was the post on the thread stating this isn't official! Perhaps it would have been nice to send me a little message first to sort out making it official :whistling2

Anyway, lets put this in the past, it is a fun calendar made up of rfuk entries sold only to rfuk members who want a loverly, relevant calendar on their wall in the new year with their pet on display!

Again, any more questions just say :2thumb:

Alister


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Alister said:


> Just to clear a few other things up, I draughted the following last night to place on the rear of the calendar
> 
> "The calendar and the photography within are the result of a competition held by the members of the RFUK owners club. In no part may any photography or content be reproduced without prior permission of the club and its members. December 2011."
> 
> ...


I love the idea of the calander just know my Picture wont be on it haha!!


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Alister said:


> Just to clear a few other things up, I draughted the following last night to place on the rear of the calendar
> 
> "The calendar and the photography within are the result of a competition held by the members of the RFUK owners club. In no part may any photography or content be reproduced without prior permission of the club and its members. All Photographers retain full copyright of their material. December 2011."
> 
> ...



"The calendar and the photography within are the result of a competition held by the members of the RFUK owners club. In no part may any photography or content be reproduced without prior permission of the club and its members. December 2011."

Hmm still sounds like RFUK itself has a hand in it. A bit of a tweek maybe.

"The calendar and the photography within are the result of a competition held privately by RFUK forum members as is in no other way associated with RFUK official forums .  In no part may any photography or content be reproduced without prior permission of the copyright owner. December 2011."

Just makes it sound a little less 'official' and that way RFUK can't come back and bite you on the backside in any way.


Sorry to have been the one to put a damnper on it all.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Alister said:


> Just to clear a few other things up, I draughted the following last night to place on the rear of the calendar
> 
> "The calendar and the photography within are the result of a competition held by the members of the RFUK owners club. In no part may any photography or content be reproduced without prior permission of the club and its members. December 2011."
> 
> ...



"The calendar and the photography within are the result of a competition held by the members of the RFUK owners club. In no part may any photography or content be reproduced without prior permission of the club and its members. December 2011."

Hmm still sounds like RFUK itself has a hand in it. A bit of a tweek maybe.

"The calendar and the photography within are the result of a competition held privately by RFUK forum members as is in no other way associated with RFUK official forums .  In no part may any photography or content be reproduced without prior permission of the copyright owner. All copyright is retained by the original photographer. December 2011."

Just makes it sound a little less 'official' and that way RFUK can't come back and bite you on the backside in any way.


Sorry to have been the one to put a damnper on it all.


----------



## VickieMay (Aug 29, 2011)

Blinking flip! 19 pages long and it's gone pear shaped lol. Oh well, this is the trials and tribulations when you have so many people as there will always be a difference of opinion.

I can't be bothered to read all 19 pages to find out where, how, who and when so I would just like to make my two penneth worth here.

Please withdraw my picture (not that it was probably even in the running) as I don't want to be involved in something that, to be honest, gives me a bit of a headache to understand.

Many thanks


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

nicnet said:


> "The calendar and the photography within are the result of a competition held by the members of the RFUK owners club. In no part may any photography or content be reproduced without prior permission of the club and its members. December 2011."
> 
> Hmm still sounds like RFUK itself has a hand in it. A bit of a tweek maybe.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me nicnet, will pass that onto the designer. Again no problem raising the concerns, I hope they are now all cleared up and we can get on with making a calendar!

Keep up the entries, will be closing next Friday and then the voting can commense! :2thumb:

Alister


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

this fun little competition has now become like a burden :bash:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not sure if I should withdraw my photo or not....:?


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

An old photo of my leo shedding (and eating it) :lol2:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Hopefully any winners will be given a free copy for their involvement?


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

swift_wraith said:


> Hopefully any winners will be given a free copy for their involvement?


*Surely there would be too many, which then means the cost of the calender wouldnt be being covered? Because there will be more than 12 entries chosen for the calender, it means there will be more than one photo for each month? If everyone who is in the calender gets one for free, there won't be enough funds to even produce the calender? :? I don't mind paying for one. Its something different that won't be in shops! :mrgreen: *


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I think there should be some form of prize. I was happy to pay if it was to benefit the running of the forum, now I'm not sure.


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Personally id be happy to pay for one as its different and could have my lizard init, Obviously id prefer it to be run by rfuk but i think its a great idea in the first place :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

samw3011 said:


> Personally id be happy to pay for one as its different and could have my lizard init, Obviously id prefer it to be run by rfuk but i think its a great idea in the first place :2thumb:


But you can make a calendar on Tescos site and have all your pictures in it!


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> But you can make a calendar on Tescos site and have all your pictures in it!


True but i wouldnt get the satisfaction of winning so to say, and entering a competition, as if i won id be over the moon my lizard beat everyone elses stunning pictures


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

maybe i'm missing something... but isn't posting a picture on this thread or posting a picture in the 'lizard picture' section not EXACTLY the same thing? i think some people are being rather petty, it's a photograph of your beloved pets, not some naked picture of yourself that can exploit you?

meh... i dunno, certainly not bothered about 'withdrawing' my picture... some who have had a moan certainly don't mind posting their own pics in the 18+ section :whistling2:

disclaimer: this is my own opinion and not fact - therefore do not take anything i say personally .... i thank you


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

sazzle said:


> maybe i'm missing something... but isn't posting a picture on this thread or posting a picture in the 'lizard picture' section not EXACTLY the same thing? i think some people are being rather petty, it's a photograph of your beloved pets, not some naked picture of yourself that can exploit you?
> 
> meh... i dunno, certainly not bothered about 'withdrawing' my picture... some who have had a moan certainly don't mind posting their own pics in the 18+ section :whistling2:
> 
> disclaimer: this is my own opinion and not fact - therefore do not take anything i say personally .... i thank you


Just for the record I withdrew my photo but certainly do not post and never will post anything in the 18+ LOL


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I have not a will never post photos like you are reffering to in the 18+!


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I have not a will never post photos like you are reffering to in the 18+!


I love how diverted this thread has gone :lol2:


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> But you can make a calendar on Tescos site and have all your pictures in it!


*Tesco is the way forward for everything! *


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

LuLu said:


> *Tesco is the way forward for everything! *


I beg to differ....


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> I beg to differ....



You can beg all you like, you'll still stay the same though :lol2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

nicnet said:


> You can beg all you like, you'll still stay the same though :lol2:


Which means?


----------



## tatz89 (Sep 5, 2011)

Tatz...


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Goose, female Orange Tiger Crestie


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> I beg to differ....


*I was kidding! I work there, therefore I'm kinda biased! *


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

*One of the ladys*


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Simon


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Shylo


----------



## danny.d (Mar 17, 2010)

This my Female Leo Called Sunshine


----------



## dapper (Aug 14, 2011)

*Tegu Picture*

Here is my Tegu. Relaxing


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

danny.d said:


> image
> 
> 
> This my Female Leo Called Sunshine


Portrait image again, please submit another landscape one.

Alister


----------



## lala1989 (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is my entry.. 'ITS SNNOOOOOOWWWIIINNNGGG...Well sort of'


----------



## danny.d (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry about the last pic, here is Sunshine again


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Leo's for mine


----------



## XBexs123 (Jun 13, 2010)

Jeff


----------



## Ady-182 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry but I would like to withdraw my entry. As others have said, this is no longer fun and I don't want to be a part of it any more.


----------



## rtrotter87 (Sep 14, 2011)

Lilly.


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Right then, ENTRIES ARE NOW CLOSED :no1:

I will sort through the pictures and post a voting thread later this afternoon. Watch this space.

Alister


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

come on Hobo! would love to see him get in a calender! :flrt:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Dean Cheetham said:


> come on Hobo! would love to see him get in a calender! :flrt:


Hobo does rock Dean, you know I love him, but my Sol, well, what can I say . . :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hobo does rock Dean, you know I love him, but my Sol, well, what can I say . . :lol2:


 haha think we are just a little bit biased? :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Dean Cheetham said:


> haha think we are just a little bit biased? :lol2:


Hhhhmmmm possibly. :lol2:







(my Sol would kick Hobo's ass) :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hhhhmmmm possibly. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes x5 times bigger then my hobo :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hes x5 times bigger then my hobo :lol2:


Ok, that wouldn't be fair then. 





My Sol would kick your ass!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ok, that wouldn't be fair then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
haha Beanie would save me!!............................................or eat me :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Dean Cheetham said:


> haha Beanie would save me!!............................................or eat me :lol2:


:lol2:

So, have you got a name for your new girlie or is it gonna be Mrs Hobo?


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

jo-jo-beans said:


> :lol2:
> 
> So, have you got a name for your new girlie or is it gonna be Mrs Hobo?


 
No i havent  I was thinking about it this morning! open to suggestions tho!


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Dean Cheetham said:


> No i havent  I was thinking about it this morning! open to suggestions tho!


Thinking hat on :2thumb:

Time to feed the kids . . . :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Thinking hat on :2thumb:
> 
> Time to feed the kids . . . :lol2:


 
haha done that already : victory:


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*Vote for meeeee !:lol2:*

*Photo #1. :2thumb:*


----------

